# Höttöinen



## Marsario

Höttöinen pakkaslumi. Millaista lunta se on?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kevyttä, helposti vaikkapa puhaltamalla paikaltaan lähtevää, ei paikalleen lujasti asettunutta lunta. "Pakkaslumi" tarkoittaa, että lumen sataessa on / on ollut aika paljon pakkasta. Lämpötilan ollessa nollassa tai vain hieman miinuksella saattaa sataa lunta, mutta lumi ei voi olla "höttöistä pakkaslunta".


----------



## Marsario

Eli minä ymmärrän hyvin, millaista pakkaslumi on.  Ja sanoit, että lumi ei voi olla höttöistä pakkaslunta, ja jos ymmärsin oikein, mitä "höttöinen" tarkoittaa, niin ymmärrän myös, miksi ei sellaista voi olla olemassa. Kuitenkin kummallista koska tämä lause löytyi romaanista.. se saattaa sitten olla sellainen sanaleikki tai jotakin.

Kuitenkin lause meni näin:
"Suhonen kumartui ja kouraisi lunta. Se oli höttöistä pakkaslunta, mutta paljailla käsillä puristamalla siitä sai jonkinlaisen lumipallon."


----------



## kirahvi

Miksi höttöistä pakkaslunta ei voisi olla olemassa? 

Mielestäni lumi tuossa kirjassa esitetyssä tapauksessa on kuivaa, ilmavaa ja kevyttä, jollaista uusi lumi on, jos pakkasta on tarpeeksi. Kovalla pakkasellakin voi sataa lunta, mutta se ei ole yhtä tavallista kuin lumen sataminen lämpötilan ollessa nollan tienoilla. Silloin lumi on juuri ilmavaa höttöä, koska ilmankosteus on ollut niin vähäinen. Tällaista lunta kutsutaan useimmiten puuterilumeksi, mutta mielestäni höttöinen pakkaslumi on myös ilmauksena täysin ymmärrettävä.


----------



## Marsario

Ai niin.. luulen ymmärtäväni..
Kiitos kirahvillekin!


----------



## Gavril

Iltaa,

Löysin juuri tämän sivuston -- en tiedä miten luotettava se on, mutta siinä _höttö_ määritellään _höhhöä_ tiiviimmaksi, vastasataneeksi kevyeksi lumeksi.


----------

